# Your AHJ distance from electrical meter to panel



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 28, 2011)

What is your policy for the distance from a service provider meter can to the panel?

NEC 230.70 (A)


----------



## raider1 (Jan 28, 2011)

We do not have a set distance, it is more on a case by case basis.

Chris


----------



## TimNY (Jan 28, 2011)

What is the reasoning for the separation?  I don't see any reference to a required separation (looking at 2005 NEC)


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you refering to the elusive "ten foot Rule"?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 29, 2011)

6' here unless run through a disconnect box. we fudge that distance a little on occasion.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Amended, pushback from the fire guys, back-to-back, meter to panel, or exterior disconnect.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 30, 2011)

So this wouldn't work?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 366


View attachment 366


/monthly_2011_01/785901894193lg.jpg.54f68b37db4d255d63a2bba5d82ccea0.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, it's an exterior disconnect.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 30, 2011)

With fatboy, back to back or disconnect outside.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 30, 2011)

is the point to have the disconnect close to the meter?  Or to have a certain distance between the meter and the panelboard?

Our meter pans have a disconnect in them; you can disconnect or bypass.  Would that meet your requirements?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 30, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Our meter pans have a disconnect in them; you can disconnect or bypass.  Would that meet your requirements?


Since meter bases are not covered in the NEC, they don't meet the requirements of 230.70.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 30, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> is the point to have the disconnect close to the meter?  Or to have a certain distance between the meter and the panelboard?Our meter pans have a disconnect in them; you can disconnect or bypass.  Would that meet your requirements?


I think the point is to have an over-current device at the meter or as close as reasonably possible.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 30, 2011)

I see 230.70 (2005) and it says exterior or near where they enter the building.

We often see meters a 100 feet from the house.  Conductors enter the house and enter the panel that has a main breaker.  Unless it's a local amendment I don't see where there is a distance requirement.

I wouldn't think the POCO would have any say after the meter, but of course you gotta do what they say.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 30, 2011)

There isn't a _distance_ required but it can be covered in other sections such as protection from hazards and req'd over-current devices. Like said below it is an AHJ call on how to rope it in. If the meter is 100' and the conduit is underground one could consider that as being protected if buried properly.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Also see the commentary in the NEC handbook sec. 230.70

10' has always been the rule and a fudge or two, but a home inspector wrote up a home in my AHJ and said it has to be 6' and I asked them for the code section, He's got the buyer upset. Could it be a requirement from another code?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 30, 2011)

HUD and other funding agencies can have their own standards


----------



## dbrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Back to back or outside disconnect required.


----------



## north star (Jan 31, 2011)

** * * ** 

This may be oversimplified, if possible,  politely ask the home inspector

to provide a copy of the code section from whence he referenced it.



** * * **


----------

